# algae problem



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I am having an issue with algae in Fluffy's tank. It is very tough to remove and a magnetic scrapper will not do the job. I have tried a rough rag as well as a green 3M abrasive scrubber. It is in the corner of the tank and I do not want to ruin the seams/silicone. If anoyne has a suggestion to safely remove the algae I am all ears. I have already made a few scratches in the glass trying to get rid of it.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i had some gnarl algae like that in my salt tank... only way i could remove it was manually with a razor blade, avoiding the silicone best you can! may want to add a divider of some sorts?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

do you have plants in there?

What is your water params?

How strong is your light, and how many hours is it on a day? -thanks


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> do you have plants in there?
> 
> What is your water params?
> 
> How strong is your light, and how many hours is it on a day? -thanks


I have 120w light that I have partially dimmed with some foil between the fixture and the tank. They are 3 year old bulbs so I am not sure if that could be part of the problem. 
I run the lights about 12 hours a day when I am home. I work 24 hours on 48 hours so the tank light is not on every day.

The tank does not get any sunlight as they are in the basement.

I have a little Java moss attached to some of the plastic plants and a tiny sword plant that is not really growing at all. It was a bud from another tank and is about 2" tall.

I have not checked the water params for some time but will get some readings on tuesday for you.
it is a solo tank and run an eheim 2028 on it.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

that is a lot of light for some java moss, don't you think?

You could either shorten the amount of light per day over the tank, or lessen the amount of light some how. 
Java moss will grow in almost any flourescent lighting
You could also get more plants. That would help most likely


----------

